# ligne verticale sur l'écran ?



## billboc (10 Mars 2003)

Salut, 

un ami vient de voir apparaitre une ligne verticale à 1 cm du bord droit de l'écran de son iBook ???

Ca ressemble au probleme du pixel mort mais sur une ligne verticale complète.

Cela apparait dès l'allumage de l'écran quelque soit le systeme

Quelqu'un connait-il ce genre de problème ?

Merci pour votre aide







A+
Billboc


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

oui, faut changer l'écran ...


----------

